# Suche JSP Gästebuch



## Chrysos (7. Jun 2005)

hi,

ich wollte fragen ob ihr ein JSP Gästebuch habt und ob ihr es posten könnt^^

Muss auch net komplett sein, aber ein Ansatz wäre schon echt gut!

Noch ne kruze Frage...weiß jemand ob man eine JSF Datei ganz primitiv starten kann oder braucht man ein prog dafür ?


```
import javax.faces.application.FacesMessage;
import javax.faces.contex.FacesContext;
```

die 2 fehlen denk ich mal und ich arbeite normal nur mit dreamweaver.

Wäre nett wenn ihr n Programm posten könnt, ähnlich wie JOE unserem Programm ausm Unterricht.


DANke !!

mfg chris


----------



## Jockel (7. Jun 2005)

Auf http://sourceforge.net/index.php gibt es zwei Projekte, die ein Gästebuch mittels JSP realisieren... angeschaut hab ich mir die allerdings nicht.
Und meinst du mit JOE dieses Programm: http://sourceforge.net/projects/joe-editor/ ?


----------



## Chrysos (7. Jun 2005)

kannst du den projekt namen posten ich find da echt null  XD

ähm ja  das joe meinte ich, aber habs jetzt von nem kollege bekommen.

jetzt noch jdk installen ^^


----------



## Jockel (7. Jun 2005)

Bei Sourceforge 'Guestbook JSP' als Suchbegriff eingeben und darauf achten, dass beide (!) Begriff enthalten sein müssen. Da gibt's nur 2 Ergebnisse.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jun 2005)

> Noch ne kruze Frage...weiß jemand ob man eine JSF Datei ganz primitiv starten kann oder braucht man ein prog dafür


im browser z.B. unter

 /blabla/faces/namederjsp.jsp 

oder /blabla/namederjsp.faces

hängt davon ab, wie das FacesServlet konfiguriert wurde...


----------

